# remember the best looking girl in high school



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

well sometimes the ugly ones were a lot more fun 13 x 13 x 6--14 x 19 x 6--19 x 15 x 5 1/2

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 19, 2015)

That's awesome! I'd love a bowl blank like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 19, 2015)

Especially the first one! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2015)

That makes me jealous.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2015)

If I had any money in my wood fund right now, I'd be throwing it at you for some of that - especially that first piece! I'd love to make some bowls out of those pieces...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2015)

Duck, that first piece would make some kind of killer natural edged bowl!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

WHAT YOU WOULD TURN MY FUTURE HEADSTONE INTO RIBBONS  I CAN JUST SEE YOU FELLAS DRESSING IN CAMO SNEAKIN IN THE GRAVE YARD TO ROB THE OL DUCKS GRAVE.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 19, 2015)

So Duck are these pictures taken by the ghost of box elder future. Will you be cutting this up in May 2015 and are you taking future orders? If so I would like to place a "put" order for a nice burl chunk to cobble a few knife handles from.

Foot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> So Duck are these pictures taken by the ghost of box elder future. Will you be cutting this up in May 2015 and are you taking future orders? If so I would like to place a "put" order for a nice burl chunk to cobble a few knife handles from.
> 
> Foot


lol scott yes --yes - and yes. your on the list. I might be in the market for a nice skinning knife too in the near future also. just getting this beast cut up to get it dried up lose on a wet spalted stump is always there. got to most of this one on time another year it would have been shot proably


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2015)

Yowza, she's a realy beauty! I'm prepping my camo now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

SENC said:


> Yowza, she's a realy beauty! I'm prepping my camo now.


dam the bodys not even cold yet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 19, 2015)

This burl beats a lot of the high school gals! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2015)

That's pretty nice looking stuff! 

If I read the measurements right, that piece has seven dimensions...???

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 19, 2015)

DKMD said:


> That's pretty nice looking stuff!
> 
> If I read the measurements right, that piece has seven dimensions...???


lol that's three different blocks in the pics


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol that's three different blocks in the pics



I thought that first chunk might have altered space time... She's a real looker! Her sisters aren't bad, but she's the belle of the ball.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 19, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol scott yes --yes - and yes. your on the list. I might be in the market for a nice skinning knife too in the near future also. just getting this beast cut up to get it dried up lose on a wet spalted stump is always there. got to most of this one on time another year it would have been shot proably



Duck I will be traveling tomorrow but I bet we could put a deal together. Lets PM on Tuesday. 

Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Duck I will be traveling tomorrow but I bet we could put a deal together. Lets PM on Tuesday.
> 
> Scott


ok scott


----------



## justallan (Apr 20, 2015)

Duck, that is some amazing stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 20, 2015)

My word Duck!!!!!!!! You just have no mercy on us poor wood hoarders do you! 
That stuff is amazing!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> My word Duck!!!!!!!! You just have no mercy on us poor wood hoarders do you!
> That stuff is amazing!!!!!


 mercy huh theres no mercy in wood collecting. its a sickness we all got it theres no escape. were all doomed i tell you doomed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RayBell (Apr 20, 2015)

OK, I admit it. Prettier than any of the girls in my high school. That could just be a sign of age though. Beautiful wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> WHAT YOU WOULD TURN MY FUTURE HEADSTONE INTO RIBBONS  I CAN JUST SEE YOU FELLAS DRESSING IN CAMO SNEAKIN IN THE GRAVE YARD TO ROB THE OL DUCKS GRAVE.


HMMMM i got my eyes on them there green check fellas.


----------

